# Article on analysis of this forum



## Zenable (Apr 24, 2013)

Dear Folks!

In the spirit of a researcher and also an IBS patient, I have done an analysis of this discussion forum with the permission of the moderator.

Could you please take a look at this short article and offer any thoughts/comments/suggestions:

http://zen.smeal.psu.edu/IBSGroupanalysis2013.pdf

Thank you,
Akhil

([email protected])


----------

